# 2 eggs fertilised. whats my chances?



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi I have just heard that only 2 of my 6 eggs have fertilised. What id like to know is if anyone has had this and had a successfull transfer and pregnancy 
xx


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Well let me tell you a friend had two eggs collected two fertilised. One of those is in the freezer and the other one was born yesterday. I think she had one or two the last time around and one of those is now three years old. Oh and she is a similar age to you too.
xxx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fraggles, Thank you. You have just cheered me up so much. Its made me feel a bit more positive now 

xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

yes - I had one egg and he's fast asleep upstairs.  Everything's crossed for you.


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Morning

I had 3 eggs collected and 2 fertilised. One is still fast asleep, and the other is in bed with me watching Dora  

Good luck hun.

Lxx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh Guys Thank you so much.
This is such a rollercoaster. I had a bit of a cry with my mum yesterday as I thought Id have at least a couple more, I guess I just felt a bit let down with the outcome. But you all have made me feel so much more positive. My transfer day is tomorrow so fingers x'd it all goes well and they are good wee embies xx


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

Best of luck


----------



## Luckylucky1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi alyson76,

It is too early to get upset because of this. It can work with 1 egg fertilized while the attempt can be failed with 9 eggs fertilized   So that you have all the chances for bfp  

Good luck to you xx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Alyson
Recognised your name from another thread. Well, I only had 1 egg out of 13 mature eggs fertilise and I was mortified at the time, so 2 out of 5 sounds pretty good to me (our issue appears to be rare and related to a chemical reaction not happening - hope to be able to come this with modern technology!). I got a BFP although it did end in miscarriage BUT I was assured that the 1 fertilised egg I did have had as good a chance as any of turning into a BFP. Some eggs don't fertilise but that's not necessarily a reflection of your egg quality and/or embryo quality - could be that they were not quite mature, or that the sperm didn't bind etc (if using IVF). If I were you I'd put all of your energy into willing the fertilized eggs along and good luck with your transfer!! xx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Ali, what a lovely message. I had my transfer this morning day 3. my 2 wee embies were good quality. one a grade4 which the embryologist said was excellent and a grade 3. I decided to transfer both to give the best chance... not sure if that was madness or not but here I am on my TWW. I have to officially be tested on the 3rd which is good friday. I just hope its a good omen.
How are you doing? 
xx


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Fabulous news.


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks reb363. I am so excited and a little scared. I just hope at least 1 sticks.


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## SleepyT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi alyson. I just wanted to say good luck!! As I have always read on here, it only takes one! I have everything crossed for you for Good Friday! (That's my birthday hehe) so I'll be looking for you on here and pray it's a lovely   
xx


----------



## little_unicorn (Oct 20, 2010)

I also had 2 eggs fertilise out of 6 and a day 3 transfer. We had one out back and took the other one to five days but unfortunately it couldn't be frozen. The one we had putback will be 3 in July!  Good luck xx


----------



## King123 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi 
I am not very good with the short codes so sorry.  I am 43 years old,  I had two ER last Sat 21st and they both fertilised and I had the ET on Mon 23rd 2 eggs with tiny fractures so I am in my 2WW.  I had cramping and bloating for the first 5 days slowly the bloating disappeared and when I got to Day 6 around 4.30 in the morning I had a sharp stabbing pain when I went to the bathroom (which I do all night now).  I haven't really had any cramping though since then only twinges here and there that I think are more intestinal.  I have cravings for wraps and peppermint slices which are not thing I normally eat but I guess the medication can do this.  I have low back pain and extreme tiredness but I am worried obviously like most people in the 2WW that because the cramping has stopped and things are settling down that maybe it has not worked. I feel a bit down to be honest.  We knew it would be a long shot when we did this as I only have 3 follicles and to get two eggs fertilised we were over the moon,  plus long shot at Day 2 transfer plus out embryos were fractured so I am thinking maybe I am being to hopeful to think that they will make it.  But I was hopeful as the cramps and feeling made me hopeful but to now feel nothing except a heavy feeling in my lower areas is daunting.  Did anyone else have this surge of cramping etc to then have it stop, I know there is no magic answer and we all want the magic answer to help us through the two weeks but clues maybe ?


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Morning ladies.
Sleepy, thanks for your kind words. Send me those lucky vibes on your birthday. 6 days to go xxx
Little unicorn, I hope and pray that my luck is as good as yours, and at least one of my beans have set up camp xxx


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi king. I am exactly the same as you. My Er was friday 20th with Et on Monday the 23rd. So I am 5dp3dt. From about Wednesday I was getting a pulling cramps and thing which I'm hoping was implantation  and last night about 4am I woke up feeling sick. Now I'm not sure if it had something to do with the meal out last night or something to do with the progesterone gel I get, but it was very unusual. It settled down as quickly as it came on. 
When do you test? I have to go in for bloods on Friday. It's good Friday so I hope it's a good omen xx


----------



## King123 (Mar 22, 2015)

I test on Easter Sunday so like you hoping that this is the Easter Egg I hope for.  I actually feel quite dizzy today when I get up which I know can be normal when you get up quick but I feel different today.  I feel a bit dizzy absolutely exhausted and hot sort of headachy hot. I seem to have no energy or get up and go its odd as generally I am not like this.  I can feel my pulse in my tummy area pulsing down my left side and I keep getting twinges.  I am sure that I am reading so much into everything but generally I am quite a get up and go person and even when sick I keep going but this is flooring me a little.  If I knew it was positive embryo implanting etc I think I would be excited and ignore it but its the not knowing and fear of letting my emotions go in case I get a negative test.  I think we are at that stage where we are to soon to really tell but the end test seems so far away.  It helps reading peoples stories and nobody really can tell as we are all so different but the support is good and I enjoy reading peoples success stories.  It helps to hear when people have similar symptoms especially when you are older and have only 3 follicles and are told at the beginning its a 6% chance.  To reach ET with even 2 little fragmented embryos was an achievement in my eyes.  I just feel I want them to make it through against all the odds....


----------



## King123 (Mar 22, 2015)

I also cooked salmon for everyone last night and the smell of it made me want to heave.  I know morning sickness etc doesnt kick in until much later but whatever it is it made me feel sick.  Just feeling different but I guess the progesterone and tablets can mimic these feelings.  I don't know its almost unfair that the progesterone makes you feel like this and then if you get a BFN its hard I guess.  But then again if you get a BFP its the most unbelievable news ever.


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

King,I did reply there, don't know what happened to it. I was saying that I had felt like that yesterday. I was shopping and felt a bit lightheaded, you know that fuzzy feeling when you can't concentrate on the task at hand! 
I just seen your post on another thread about your family. We are in the same situation as such. I am\was a single parent. I have a daughter who is 17. We were on our own till 6years ago. I always wanted a big family but fate didn't allow. Then after about 2 years with my Do. We decided to throw caution to the wind and see what happens. Nearly 4 yrs later nothing. No reason, no explanation, nothing! So here we are going down the ivf route. Hoping against hope that I get my wee addition. Xx


----------



## King123 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Alyson

How is it going ?  I have been feeling different today but obviously Im super sensitive to every change.  I have a dull ache on my left side which I know isn't ectopic as thinking to soon so maybe ovaries aggravated. I have this on and off hot feeling like I am burning hot one min and have to fling all the doors and windows open,  plus I have a horrible headache which I can attribute to the heat feeling.  I am trying to find symptoms out but everyone has a different idea so I am just resting as exhausted.  I hope you are feeling better than I am.  I just can't fathom what is what and whether its normal.  Not long now though Sunday,  you are Friday aren't you.  Anything new ?
Hope all well x


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi King, I know how you feel. I went back to work today   but one minute Im roasting and flushing the next i feel the cold. Ive been having lots of cramping different places, eg in my groin, in my middle, in the ovary area. Like you I dont know if these are normal, if im imagining them or if its AF trying to come. Ive had a permanent headache come and go from my EC. Just never quite getting rid of it. Im hoping its good signs for us and its so nice to know Im not the only one having this. 
Thankfully 3 days to go!  When do you test? xx


----------



## King123 (Mar 22, 2015)

I test on Sunday.  It is so difficult as you can't help but over analysis everything and you think is it the progesterone or early pregnancy.  You don't want to get over excited as the fall is harder yet you want it to be the outcome you wish for.  I wish you all the best for Friday.  Keep me posted with symptoms x


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

I will do King, and you too. Here is to our  . I am also over on April2015 tww. The girls over there are fab xx


----------

